# Must see movies



## cygnus (Apr 5, 2008)

For the last couple months I've been browsing IMDb and other sites, trying to find a list of the best movies ever, and those that maybe aren't so great, but need to be seen. So far, this is what I've got, and what I've seen from the list.

*A-Movies*
  Mulholland Drive
    The Elephant Man
    Blue Velvet
    Eraserhead
    Twin  Peaks
    Casablanca
    Citizen Kane
    Goodfellas
    Lawrence of Arabia
    The Manchurian Candidate (1962)
    Metropolis
     Psycho
    Rear Window
    Raging Bull
    Schindler’s List
    A Streetcar Named Desire
     Yojimbo
    Vertigo
    Farewell my Concubine
     Taxi Driver
    The Shawshank Redemption
    Shichinin no Samurai (seven samurai)
    12 Angry Men
    Dr Strangelove
     The Usual Suspects
    The Silence of the Lambs
    Apocalypse Now
     Se7en
American Beauty
    American History X
    To Kill a Mockingbird
    One flew over the Cuckoo’s nest
    The Shining
    The Pianist
     L.A. Confidential
*     Saving Private Ryan - people can't search it when its normal text apparently*
    Aliens
     Reservoir Dogs
    Hotel Rwanda
    2001: A space odyssey
    Full Metal Jacket
     The Deer hunter
    The Sixth Sense
     V for Vendetta
    Les Diaboliques
     Children of Men
    Scarface
     Trainspotting
     12 Monkeys
    Magnolia
Casino
    8 ½
    West  Side Story
    The Rules of the game
    Bicycle thieves
    Rashomon
    North by Northwest
     The Number 23
 The Machinist

*
B/C/D-Movies*
 The Exorcist
     The Poltergeist
  Nightmare on Elm St movies
  Jason movies

*NEW ADDITIONS
*Mad Max movies

*MOVIES I'D ALREADY SEEN (as I recall them...)*
  Donnie Darko
 The Prestige
 American Psycho
  Fight Club
  Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
  James Bond 007 movies (all of them  not all of them noteworthy...)
  Harry Potter movies
  Lord of the Rings trilogy
  Eddie Murphy movies
  Die Hard movies
  The Matrix movies
300
Ocean's 11
Forrest Gump
 The Godfather trilogy
Dead Poet's Society
  Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
 Hero
 Monty Python movies
Star Wars Saga
Grease
 The Wizard of Oz
Gladiator
Little Mermaid
E.T.
Finding Nemo
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch
High Fidelity
Requiem for a Dream

Does anyone have any suggestions for this list? You will have to sell me and everyone else on the movie obviously. I think I'll employ a "seconded" system. Suggestion + backing = added to list.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 5, 2008)

Forrest Gump
The Godfather trilogy (mainly just the first 2)
Saving Private Ryan

*Band of Brothers* Not a movie but a 10, one hour long, episode mini-series. If you like Saving Private Ryan you'll like this. Same guys made this series. It's a WW2 mini-series focusing on the 101st Airborne, Easy Company. Damian Lewis leads the cast as Dick Winters. Watch for the badass known as Speirs. The suicide run in the series that he makes is based on true events.  

*The Crow* Brandon Lee's last movie where he plays Eric Draven. Who returns from the grave to avenge the murder of his girlfriend. There's a great shootout scene in this movie that's awesome. And the movie has a pretty kickass soundtrack to it. 

French Connection (1 & 2)

Cool Hand Luke

Road to Perdition

The Untouchables (Sean Connery as Malone just kills)

Tombstone (Val Kilmer as Doc Holiday is just awesome)

School Ties

Mad Max

Hana-bi

Letters from Iwo Jima

Shaun of the Dead

Whale Rider

Hot Fuzz

A Bronx Tale

This Boy's Life

Heat

Blade Runner 

*Dazed & Confused* Funny ass comedy pic about 70's era high school kids trying to have a good time on the first day of summer. You've probably seen family guy do a parody of it. 

*Glory* Awesome civil war flick about an all-black regiment trying to make a name for itself. Denzel Washington as Trip was awesome. 

*Running Scared* Not really a big fan of Paul Walker. But dude was awesome in this flick. Probably his best film to date. He plays a gangster that's supposed to get rid of some weapons after it was used to kill off a bunch drug dealers. His kid's friend takes it and pretty much shit hits fan for him as he tries to retrieve it.  

I'll add more later as they come to mind.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Apr 5, 2008)

I would reccomend Dead Poet's Society, Almost Famous and Princess Bride.

Dead Poets is really inspiring. Robin Williams gives one of his best performances, it features alot of great poetry, and is just a great movie overall. 

Almost Famous is a great movie if your a classic rock fan like me. It has a great soundtrack and a great story. 

Princess Bride is another great film. It is really funny. That's the main reason I like it. The story is your classic fairy tail, but more adult like(I guess?). 

lol my descriptions are terrible but if you've seen one of those movies I think you'll agree that they are pretty good films. They aren't necessarily groundbreaking or full of A listers, but you can watch them over and over again and still laugh, get drawn into the story, and really enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 5, 2008)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Hero
Noises Off
Dead Man Walking
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Star Wars Saga (original trilogy > newer trilogy)
Grease
Gone with the Wind
The Wizard of Oz
Gladiator


----------



## cygnus (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll just underline the ones I've seen and add them to the OP



> Forrest Gump
> The Godfather trilogy (mainly just the first 2)
> _ Saving Private Ryan - *on the list*_
> Band of Brothers (not a movie but a 10 hour long episode mini-series)
> ...





> Dead Poet's Society
> Almost Famous
> Princess Bride


 I have to rewatch dead poets society though, I haven't watched that in 5 or 6 years probably...I don't remember much of it





> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> Hero
> Noises Off
> Dead Man Walking
> ...


If anyone wants to second any of those not underlined/bolded. Go for it.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 5, 2008)

A Night to Remember
Saving Private Ryan
Mad Max movies
Platoon
E.T.
Little Mermaid
Two Girls One Cup


----------



## cygnus (Apr 5, 2008)

Gray Wolf said:


> A Night to Remember
> _* Saving Private Ryan - on the list already!*_
> Mad Max movies
> Platoon
> ...



Yeah....I've heard about that last one, I hear its good 

I guess this means Mad Max is now added


----------



## martryn (Apr 5, 2008)

The English Patient comes to mind.  

There were a lot of movies up there, so it's hard to pick out the ones you should watch, cause I can't remember which ones were on your list.  Here's a short sampling of other great movies:
The Name of the Rose
The Professional (Leon)
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
Rounders
The Dollars Trilogy (A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, etc)
High Fidelity
Amadeus
Platoon


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

I can second _Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_, and add _Snatch_. Both are Guy Ritchie films, and probably his best so far. Great writing and very memorable characters in both.


----------



## illusion (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone give me opinions on these movies? I've heard alot about them and I'm wondering if it's worth picking up.

Donnie Darko
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Pianist

Here's some underrated movies on that list, I think everyone needs to watch and one that isn't on there.

Trainspotting - This movie was just crazy, blew my mind.

Hotel Rwanda - If you haven't seen it, please watch it, just amazing and inspiring.

Once Were Warriors - About a Maori family, living in the ghetto of New Zealand, really good movie.


----------



## martryn (Apr 5, 2008)

> Donnie Darko



Didn't make sense.  I watched it twice, and it still didn't.  Personally, I think this one is overrated. Haven't seen the other two, nor care to. 



> Trainspotting - This movie was just crazy, blew my mind.



Trainspotting is my #2 favorite movie of all time.  Definitely needs to be watched over, and over, and over again.  Great in every way.


----------



## illusion (Apr 5, 2008)

martryn said:


> Didn't make sense.  I watched it twice, and it still didn't.  Personally, I think this one is overrated. Haven't seen the other two, nor care to.



Hmm, thanks man.



> Trainspotting is my #2 favorite movie of all time.  Definitely needs to be watched over, and over, and over again.  Great in every way.



Seconded. What's first on your list by the way? Just curious.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 5, 2008)

illusion said:


> The Pianist


A bit drawn out, but it definitely had some tense, emotional moments throughout. Adrien Brody played his part very well. Of the 3 you mentioned, I'd go for this.



Back on topic: I'd recommend _Zodiac_, which is among the films by the director of Fight Club and Se7en.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 5, 2008)

Trainspotting is on the list already. I'm watching that and Casino tonight.

I don't want recommendations from the list, I want additional ones 

Donnie Darko only made sense to me after seeing the Director's Cut. It really makes it a lot easier to understand...


----------



## martryn (Apr 5, 2008)

> Seconded. What's first on your list by the way? Just curious.



The English Patient is my favorite film of all time.  There's been a few times when I've second guessed that choice, but I keep coming back to it. 

cygnus, Smoking Aces is an excellent, relatively new, film.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## illusion (Apr 5, 2008)

martryn said:


> The English Patient is my favorite film of all time.  There's been a few times when I've second guessed that choice, but I keep coming back to it.
> 
> cygnus, Smoking Aces is an excellent, relatively new, film.  I highly recommend it.



Hmm, haven't seen the English Patient.

Oh and cyg, like I said Once Were Warriors, ya gotta watch it. Casino isn't as good as Good Fellas, but it's still entertaining.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 5, 2008)

memento
requiem for a dream
inside man - b/c/d
the departed
reservoir dogs


----------



## martryn (Apr 5, 2008)

The Good Shepherd is excellent, but it's a thinker.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 5, 2008)

If you haven't seen _Noises Off_, then go out and rent it. Now. I'll wait...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 5, 2008)

I strongly recommend 'The Twilight Samurai' (Tasogare Seibei) by Yoji Yamada. Second only to 'The Seven Samurai' of the genre.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 5, 2008)

_The Green Mile_ is a good must seen movie


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 6, 2008)

One of, if not the best horror movie i've seen.



The Good, the Bad and the Ugly. Speaks for itself...


----------



## Silvermyst (Apr 6, 2008)

Idk if it's on the list, but I do recommend Casablanca. Just so perfect in every way.


Also, this one's a bit unknown, but I recommend Mr.Smith Goes To Washington. Jimmy Stewart is so great in it, and it just makes me feel so good inside.


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 7, 2008)

I recommend

Pulp Fiction(my personal favorite)
City Of God(reminds me of Goodfellas)
7 Samurai
Jaws
Reservoir Dogs
A clockwork orange(Favorite Stanley Kubrick movie)


----------



## Vangelis (Apr 9, 2008)

Horror Movies
Maniac
The Shinning
Sleepaway Camp
Dawn of the Dead
Holloween
It
Carrie

Civil War Movies
Gone with the Wind
Gettysburg
Gods and Generals
Sun of the Morning Star
Rain Tree County

World War 2 Movies
Saving Private Ryan
D-day
The Longest Day

Vietnam Based War Movies
Forrest Gump
Platoon
A certain movie that stars Samual L Jackson and Tommy Lee Jones

Biography movies
Temptations
The Jacksons
Ray
Ali
What love got to do with it

Gangster Movies
Scareface
The God Father trilogy
Harlem Nights
Dead Presidents
New Jack City
Menace 2 Society
Boyz in the Hood
Baby Boy

Comedy
Coming to America
Mr Deeds
Any Jim Carey Movies
The Ladies Man
Friday
Meet the Parents
All the Scary Movie movies
Blank Man

Romance
Titanic
Romeo and Juliet
The Princess Bride
Scarlet

Super Hero Movies
Spiderman 1-3
Batman movies 1-5
X-Men Movies 1-3
Spawn
Superman movies (I prefer the old ones)
The Hulk

Action Movies
The Matrix trilogy
Die Hard
Lethal Weapon
The Negotiator
Mission Impossible
The One
Mortal Kombat
The Protector
Unleashed
XXX (Tripple X)....I mean the one with Deisel perverts.

I know im missing alot but I'll edit it when I have more time to think about more movies.


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 10, 2008)

^Excuse me but the Vietnam war in Forrest Gump was only a fraction of his life(still a great movie though).


Batman Begins is not Batman 5 

You found Batman and Robin GOOD!


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd say Battle Royale.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 10, 2008)

If your into big battles i would recommend Waterloo.







It got some really amazing battle sequences, and i doubt we will ever see scenes with this kind of scale again. The movie itself might have aged a bit, but i would say it is worth watching for the battle scenes alone. I have to add that my DVD didnt have subtitles. I had som problems understanding what they said since the sound quality was a bit bad, hard to hear the voices, and english isnt my first language. 

I would also add Collateral and The Last of the Mohicans, my favorite Micheal Mann movies, to your list. The Last of the Mohicans stars Daniel Day Lewis, and its a film with excellent use of music. The last 10 minutes of this movie is simply breathtaking. Its on my top 5 list of best movies of all time.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Apr 10, 2008)

oh yeah MONTY PYTHON IS ON THERE!! X3 as for forest gump.... i watched like 3 minutes of it and i was like... WTF?!?!though the line ' stupid is as stupid does ' could never be truer ._.


----------



## cygnus (Apr 12, 2008)

...Just listing movies doesn't help me. Thanks to those that are at least TRYING to explain WHY they are good...


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 12, 2008)

Goodfellas is fucking epic I really recommend that from your list




> ...Just listing movies doesn't help me. Thanks to those that are at least TRYING to explain WHY they are good...



The acting is incredible and the storyline is just awesome. Most of the gangsters are lovable and cool. In terms of characters goodfellas really takes the cake compared to other gangster movies


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

Iron Monkey

Arguably the prime example of a HK martial arts movie.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweeney Todd (2007)
Some Like it Hot (1950s)

My two fav movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 13, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Sweeney Todd (2007)



Wrong.



Much better.


----------



## schon (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven't seen anyone mention Boondock Saints (a bad ass going after the bad guys type film with a very interesting premis and plot), which imho is a must see.  Also a movie which I thought was going to be terrible but ended up amazing was Ghost Dog, the way of the samurai (I cant explain it, it must be witnessed).

Just a few others that may have been mentioned:
Clockwork Orange (Stanley Kubrik is the man)
Full Metal Jacket (Stanley Kubrik is the man)
2001 (Stanley Kubrik is the man)
Ninja Scroll (No explanation needed!)
Schizopolis (if you are into incomprehensible movies)
Survive style 5 (incomprehensible again)


----------



## Incubus (Apr 14, 2008)

*Jesus' Son*

I don't think I saw it on the list.


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm seconding Clockwork Orange and Battle Royale.

If you haven't seen either of them WATCH THEM !


----------



## ChaochroX (Apr 14, 2008)

Umm this page needs a serious dose of Sergio Leone. I see The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly was mentioned but you should really see the trillogy including A Fistful of Dollars, and For a Few Dollars More. Also if you want to see one of the best movies you'll ever see watch Once Upon a Time in America. Watch the real version though. Also I saw Yojimbo but lets not forget Hidden Fortress I mean there would be no Star Wars if not for Hidden Fortress. These are just a couple I haven't seen mentioned.


----------



## Spidey (Apr 14, 2008)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.

One of my favorite movies ever. One of the first Paul Newman films I'd seen and instantly made me a huge fan of his. The humor and chemestry between him and robert redford is great. Also thought the ending was just perfect. Love this movie.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 16, 2008)

The Chinese COnnection 1 and Chinese Connection 2, The Way of the dragon, all three movies featuring the Legendary Bruce Lee. Jet Li's fearless. War ( I heard it was pretty good). I really like movies that have bruce lee, jet li, and a couple with jackie chan in it.

never saw them in their entirety, but the GOdfather Parts 1 and 2, which as far are as I know, are the best films of ALL TIME. Cloverfield, which was really good, best in movie theaters ( although its no longer showing  ) or a really good big TV and surround sound.

Full Metal Jacket was pretty good.

I only know Clockwork orange because I heard a guy's wife was raped in front of him by a man singing something like "singing in the rain".


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> _The Green Mile_ is a good must seen movie



didn't see it in its entirety, but the ending was so sad .


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 17, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> The Chinese COnnection 1 and *Chinese Connection 2*, The Way of the dragon, *all three movies featuring the Legendary Bruce Lee. *Jet Li's fearless. War ( I heard it was pretty good). I really like movies that have bruce lee, jet li, and a couple with jackie chan in it.



The Chinese Connection 2 stars Bruce Li not Bruce Lee. It does continue where the first left off though. Great choice btw. Love Chinese Connection.


----------



## Halo (Apr 17, 2008)

List is incomplete, there are simply a lot of amazing films that I feel are must sees. I'm just going to list the ones that immediately come to my head. My list includes a lot of Hong Kong films that may not be as well known internationally, but are often considered the must sees in that region. 

Non-English Films:
City of God
Amores Perros
Bus 174
Talk to Her
Good bye Lenin
To Live
Red Sorghum
A Better Tomorrow
Once Upon a Time in China 2
Bride with White Hair
Chungking Express
Happy Together
Infernal Affairs
Fong Sai Yuk
Swordsman II
July Rhapsody

English Language Films:
Platoon
Forrest Gump
Shawshank Redemption
Schindler's List
Rainman
The Pianist
The Secretary
Hotel Rwanda
Crash
Glory

I have more English based films, just don't feel like listing anymore at the moment.


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 17, 2008)

God I remember City of God... What a movie, in fact im going to download it to watch it again... Thats how good it is


----------



## byooki (Apr 18, 2008)

City of God is a great movie!

Some other real good ones are:

Crumb
Man Bites Dog
Fargo
American Movie
Hatuna Meuheret 
Living in Oblivion(Steve Buscemi is my FAVORITE)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

just saw American History X, if you havent seen it yet, do so now


----------



## twinkie2 (Apr 21, 2008)

One movie I would definitely recommend is Atonement!!  Loved the book, and love the movie!


----------

